# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  کمک برای حل سوالات

## vahidbolbol

سلام دوستان من زیاد جاوا کار نکردم میخواستم از دوستانک که جاوا کار کردن این درخواست رو کنم که اگه میشه این چندتا سوالو برام حل کنید ممنون میشم دوستان خیلی نیازمه...
هر چندتاشک که تونستید حل کنید بازم ممنون میشم
فقط بی زحمت هرچه زودتر بهتر...
1 - برنامه ای بنویسید که تا زمانی کاربر کلمه Exit را وارد نکرده است یک نام از ورودی بگیرد و در انتها دفعات تکرار نام را در خروجی چاپ کند؟
2 - برنامه ای بنویسید که یک عدد 3 رقمی را از ورودی دریافت کند و معکوس آن را در خروجی چاپ کند؟
3 - برنامه ای بنویسید که با استفاده از فرم هایی از Jopstion یم عدد را از ورودی دریافت کرده در صورتی که عدد برابر1- بهار 2- تابستان 3- پاییز 4- زمستان را درخروجی وبه صورت یک فرم نمایش دهد؟
4 - برنامه ای بنویسید که یک عدد را از ورودی گرفته در صورتی که آن عدد زوج بود آن را چاپ کند ئاین تا زمانی که کاربر عدد زوج را وارد میکند ادامه دهد؟
5 - برنامه ای بنویسید که متشکل از 3 کلاس به شرح زیر باشد...
کلاس اول : شامل متد Main بوده که در آن از کاربر پرسیده شود که می خواهد برنامه اول یا دوم را اجرا کند در صورتی که کاربر عدد 1 را وارد کرد برنامه اول و در صورتی که کاربر عدد 2 را وارد کرد برنامه دوم اجرا شود.
کلاس دوم : یک عدد را از ورودی گرفته ولغت متناظر باروز هفته را نمایش دهد.
کلاس سوم : یک عدد و یک کاراکتر را از ورودی گرفته و مانند مثال زیر شکل متناظر با عدد و کاراکتر را رسم کند؟

*
**
***
****
***
**
*

----------


## jrl_golestani

}public class Main
}public static void main(String[] args)
;"" =String strName
        ;Integer intCount = 0
    ; (":System.out.print("Enter a name
        ;(Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in
       ; ()strName = input.next
      }  ((("while (!(strName.equals("EXIT
          ;(  " :System.out.print("Enter a name
           ; ()strName = input.next
            ;intCount += 1

       {
    ; (   System.out.println("numer of input name:" + intCount 

    {

{

----------


## jrl_golestani

} public class Inverse

   } (public static void main(String[] args 

        ;Integer intNumber
     ; ""= String strInverse
       ; (Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in
 ; ( ":System.out.println("please enter Three digit number
        ;()intNumber = input.nextInt
     }   (while (intNumber > 1000
          ;( ":System.out.println("Error => please enter Three digit number
         ; () intNumber = input.nextInt
        {
      }  (while (intNumber > 0
            ;strInverse +=  intNumber%10
             ;intNumber /= 10

        {
        ;(System.out.println("Inverse of Number:" + strInverse

    {

{

----------


## jrl_golestani

بقیه برنامه هاتم به همین صورت حل میشه فکر نمیکنیم مشکلی دیگه داشته باشی اگه بازم مشکلی بود بپرس.

----------


## vahid-p

*jrl_golestani* به نظرتون بهتر نیست جواب آماده رو ننویسید؟ چون تمرین های درسی بهتره یه جور تعاملی حل بشه، جواب کامل چه دردی رو دوا میکنه؟ یکم خود طرف هم تلاش کنه.

البته در حد پیشنهاد بود، چون خودم اینو رعایت میکنم معمولا. چون اونایی که میگن هیچی بلد نیستیم، یه چیزایی بلدن ولی خب به خودشون زحمت نمیدن، مجبورشون کنی تلاش میکنن که خیلی خوبه ( نمونش : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...22-help-meeeee )

----------


## jrl_golestani

> *jrl_golestani* به نظرتون بهتر نیست جواب آماده رو ننویسید؟ چون تمرین های درسی بهتره یه جور تعاملی حل بشه، جواب کامل چه دردی رو دوا میکنه؟ یکم خود طرف هم تلاش کنه.
> 
> البته در حد پیشنهاد بود، چون خودم اینو رعایت میکنم معمولا. چون اونایی که میگن هیچی بلد نیستیم، یه چیزایی بلدن ولی خب به خودشون زحمت نمیدن، مجبورشون کنی تلاش میکنن که خیلی خوبه ( نمونش : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...22-help-meeeee )


میدونی چیه من معتقدم با یه مثال آماده خیلی چیزها رو میشه بهتر آموزش داد . اگه طبق این دو تا مثال دوستمون بتونه بقیه رو خودش حل کنه یعنی  سری مفاهیمو یاد گرفته . مثلا چه جوری از ورودی بخونه یا چه جوری چاپ کنه . یا حلقه while رو چه جوری استفاده کنه .

----------


## vahid-p

حق با شماست.

----------


## jrl_golestani

> حق با شماست.


ممنون . هر کسی یه نظری داره که محترم هست . اگه شما غیر این فکر میکنید روش های آموزشی خاص خودتون رو دارید که فردی هست.

----------


## vahidbolbol

> *jrl_golestani* به نظرتون بهتر نیست جواب آماده رو ننویسید؟ چون تمرین های درسی بهتره یه جور تعاملی حل بشه، جواب کامل چه دردی رو دوا میکنه؟ یکم خود طرف هم تلاش کنه.
> 
> البته در حد پیشنهاد بود، چون خودم اینو رعایت میکنم معمولا. چون اونایی که میگن هیچی بلد نیستیم، یه چیزایی بلدن ولی خب به خودشون زحمت نمیدن، مجبورشون کنی تلاش میکنن که خیلی خوبه ( نمونش : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...22-help-meeeee )


سلام 
دوست عزیز من این مثال هارو برای خودم نمیخوام برای کسی میخوام که اصلا برنامه نویسی بلد نیست(حتی یک چیزایی هم بلدنیست) وبرنامه نویسی جاوا بکارش نمیاد از من کمک خواست منم اومدم اینجا مطرح کردم اگه خودتون نمیخواین کمک کنید بحثش جداست
هیچ کسم با حل 5تا سوال برنامه نویس نمیشه...
حل 5 تا سوال حل کردن به عنوان کمک چیزی از کسی کم نمیشه...

----------


## vahidbolbol

> بقیه برنامه هاتم به همین صورت حل میشه فکر نمیکنیم مشکلی دیگه داشته باشی اگه بازم مشکلی بود بپرس.



منونم از لطف شما 
اگه براتون مقدوره و زحمتی نیست سوال 3 و 5 رو حل کنید 
بخدا کار من برنامه نویسی جاوا نیست و من دانشجو یا دانش آموز نیستم  که تنبل باشم و یکچیزایی بلد باشم اما خودم نرم دنبالش
من از شما که علمش رو داری کمک خواستم و امیدوارم ازم دریغ نکنید...

----------


## jrl_golestani

سلام 
دوستمون vahid-p نظرش محترم هست و من بهش احترام میذارم توی برنامه 3 چند تا راهنمایی میکنم بعدش یقینا دوستتون میتونه خودش بنویسش.
یه Enum به صورت زیر تعریف میکنی: }public enum Season 
    بهار , تابستان , پاییز , زمستان

{
logic این برنامه به صورت زیر نوشته میشه :
 } public class PrintNameOfSeason 
    ;private Season season
 ;[  private Season[] seasons = new Season[4 

    ;(public String print(Integer num
       ; ()getSeason
       ; ()seasons = Season.values
        ; ""=String result
       }(  for (Season s : seasons 
            }( if (s.ordinal() == num
               ; ()result = s.name
            {

        {
        ;return result
    {

   } ()public Season getSeason 
        ;return season
    {

     }( public void setSeason(Season season 
        ;this.season = season
    {



{view شوم اصلا کاری نداره یه سرچ تو اینترنت بزنی دستت میاد .

----------


## jrl_golestani

برنامه 5 هم یکم روش فکر کن یه منطق خیلی ساده داره 3 تا کلاس داری که طبق منطقت کلاس 1 یا 2 فراخوانی میشه اینم فکر کنی مطمنم میتونی بنویسی.

----------


## vahidbolbol

> سلام 
> دوستمون vahid-p نظرش محترم هست و من بهش احترام میذارم توی برنامه 3 چند تا راهنمایی میکنم بعدش یقینا دوستتون میتونه خودش بنویسش.
> یه Enum به صورت زیر تعریف میکنی: }public enum Season 
>     بهار , تابستان , پاییز , زمستان
> 
> {
> logic این برنامه به صورت زیر نوشته میشه :
>  } public class PrintNameOfSeason 
>     ;private Season season
> ...


مرسی از لطف شما

----------


## vahidbolbol

ببخشی میشه بگید این یعنی چی؟
0==%5

----------


## jrl_golestani

سلام 
علامت % یکی از عملگرهای محاسباتی جاوا هست . باقیمانده عدد اول به عدد دوم رو بدست می آورد.  ;(5%2)System.out.printخروجی بالا 1 هست باقیمانده 5 به 2 .

----------


## jrl_golestani

;import java.util.Scanner

 }public class Main

 }  ( public static void main(String[] args 
      ;  int a=0
     ;(   Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in
   ; ( "< =  System.out.print("please enter a number 
   ;  () a = input.nextInt

 }   (   if((a%=2) == 0
         ; ("  System.out.println("numer is event
        }else {
        ;  ("  System.out.println("numer is odd
        {



    {

----------


## jrl_golestani

توی برنامه بالا به جای اینکه  توی ifبنویسم a = a %2 نوشتم a %=2 یه عمگر جایگزین هست بهش میگن فاکتورگیری.

----------


## vahidbolbol

دمتگرم داداش خیلی مردی
فقط بازم به این تاپیک سر بزن اگه مشکل داشتم جوابمو بدی داش ممنونم :لبخند:

----------


## jrl_golestani

> دمتگرم داداش خیلی مردی
> فقط بازم به این تاپیک سر بزن اگه مشکل داشتم جوابمو بدی داش ممنونم


خواهش میکنم قابلی نداره . خوشحالم مشکلت با جوابام حل میشه .

----------


## vahidbolbol

> خواهش میکنم قابلی نداره . خوشحالم مشکلت با جوابام حل میشه .


ببخشید دوست عزیز میشه برام خط به خط اون کدهایی رو که نوشتید توضیح بدین کدهایی که برای سوال 1 و 2 بود بالا

----------


## jrl_golestani

> ببخشید دوست عزیز میشه برام خط به خط اون  کدهایی رو که نوشتید توضیح بدین کدهایی که برای سوال 1 و 2 بود  بالا


برنامه 1 :
متد اجرایی application جاوا متد main هست. پس کدی که تو  متد public static void main از خط اول اجرا میشه . خط دوم و سوم یه متغیر  از نوع String و Integer تعریف کردم . String نوع رشته ای هست و Integer   نوع  عددی هست . که موقع تعریف مقداردهی اولیه کردمش . System.out.print یه  پیغام را چاپ میکند . این پیغام را برای این گذاشتم که کاربر بدونه باید  چی وارد کنه - برنامه ورودی ازش چی میخواد .  Scanner input = new Scanner  از کلاس Scanner یه شی به نام input ساختم انتخاب این نام کاملا اختیاری  هست مثلا میتونی بذاری a . این شی برای گرفتن ورودی ساختم . حالا این شی  دارای یه سری متد هست که یکیشون next هست و یه رشته از ورودی میخونه . حلقه  while ام که تا زمانی که شرطش برقرار باشه دستوراتی که تو بلاکش هست اجرا  میشه منظور از بلاک دستورات داخل {}   هست . شرط داخل while هم میگه تا زمانی رشته ای که وارد میشه EXIT نباشه  تکرار ادامه پیدا کنه . متغییر رشته ای مساوی بودنش با رشته دیگه بخواد  سنجیده بشه باید از متد equals استفاده کنی.

----------


## vahidbolbol

> برنامه 1 :
> متد اجرایی application جاوا متد main هست. پس کدی که تو  متد public static void main از خط اول اجرا میشه . خط دوم و سوم یه متغیر  از نوع String و Integer تعریف کردم . String نوع رشته ای هست و Integer   نوع  عددی هست . که موقع تعریف مقداردهی اولیه کردمش . System.out.print یه  پیغام را چاپ میکند . این پیغام را برای این گذاشتم که کاربر بدونه باید  چی وارد کنه - برنامه ورودی ازش چی میخواد .  Scanner input = new Scanner  از کلاس Scanner یه شی به نام input ساختم انتخاب این نام کاملا اختیاری  هست مثلا میتونی بذاری a . این شی برای گرفتن ورودی ساختم . حالا این شی  دارای یه سری متد هست که یکیشون next هست و یه رشته از ورودی میخونه . حلقه  while ام که تا زمانی که شرطش برقرار باشه دستوراتی که تو بلاکش هست اجرا  میشه منظور از بلاک دستورات داخل {}   هست . شرط داخل while هم میگه تا زمانی رشته ای که وارد میشه EXIT نباشه  تکرار ادامه پیدا کنه . متغییر رشته ای مساوی بودنش با رشته دیگه بخواد  سنجیده بشه باید از متد equals استفاده کنی.



مرسی من کمک های شمارو چطوری جبران کنم آخه... :لبخند:

----------


## jrl_golestani

> مرسی من کمک های شمارو چطوری جبران کنم آخه...


سلام 
من اینجام که یاد بدم و یاد بگیرم .

----------


## jrl_golestani

> مرسی من کمک های شمارو چطوری جبران کنم آخه...


سلام 

من اینجام که یاد بدم و یاد بگیرم .
تشکر نیاز نیست .

----------


## jrl_golestani

> } public class Inverse
> 
>    } (public static void main(String[] args 
> 
>         ;Integer intNumber
>      ; ""= String strInverse
>        ; (Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in
>  ; ( ":System.out.println("please enter Three digit number
>         ;()intNumber = input.nextInt
> ...


while اول چک میکنه عددت از سه رقم بزرگتر نباشه . while دوم هم عددت رو معکوس میکنه . با یه مثال تستش کن . یه عدد سه رقمی بگیر تا زمانی که خارج قسمتت 0 نشده به 10 تقسیمش کن باقیمانده تقسمت رو هر بار بریز تو یه متغیر . در نهایت میبینی عددت معکوس شده .

----------


## vahidbolbol

سلام دوست عزیز...
_برای گرفتن معدل 10دانشجو میگیره و میخوام معدل دانشجو شاگرد دوم رادر خروجی چاپ کند؟(کد درسته)_

static Scanner console = new Scanner (System.in);    public static void main(String[] args) {
        double items [] = new double[10];
        int i;
        double sum;
        sum = 0 ;
        System.out.println("  ****  Please enter student grades  ****");
        for(i = 0; i< items.length; i++)
        {
            items[i] = console.nextDouble();
            sum += items[i];
        }
        System.out.println("Average of class is :  " + sum/10);
    }
}

----------


## jrl_golestani

> سلام دوست عزیز...
> _برای گرفتن معدل 10دانشجو میگیره و میخوام معدل دانشجو شاگرد دوم رادر خروجی چاپ کند؟(کد درسته)_
> 
> static Scanner console = new Scanner (System.in);    public static void main(String[] args) {
>         double items [] = new double[10];
>         int i;
>         double sum;
>         sum = 0 ;
>         System.out.println("  ****  Please enter student grades  ****");
> ...


سلام 
برای اینکه ببینی کدت درست یا نه دستی تستش کنی متوجه میشی درست یا نه . یا میتونی اجراش کنی . کد بالا داره معدل 10 نمره را حساب میکنه .

----------


## vahidbolbol

سلام چطوری باید این کارو کنم؟که بفهمه فقط معدل شاگرد دوم رو میخوام چاپ کنه تو خروجی....

----------


## jrl_golestani

سلام 
باید یه آرایه تعریف کنید معدل که محاسبه میشه به جای چاپ توی آرایه ذخیره کنه . حال با یه حلقه و یه شرط میتونی معدل شاگرد دوم را محاسبه کنی .

----------

